# Quo Vado? Il nuovo film di Zalone. Uscita 1 gennaio 2016. Video.



## admin (7 Dicembre 2015)

Il 1 gennaio 2016 uscirà il nuovo film di Checco Zalone, ormai super campione di incassi ad ogni nuova pellicola, dal titolo "Quo vado?".

Il film narra le avventure del giovane Checco che non si assume nessuna responsabilità nella vita. Il governo, un giorno, decide il taglio delle province e Checco si ritrova al "Polo Sud". 

Qui in basso al secondo post un video teaser


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2015)

Andrò a vederlo, per la sua leggerezza. 

Certo che come sempre nei mesi invernali di bei film ne escono, prevedo di andare al cinema spesso.


----------



## neversayconte (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao il film penso andrò a vederlo, ma chi è la bellezza mora che compare dopo il trailer?


----------



## smallball (9 Dicembre 2015)

si prevedono altri incassi record


----------



## Milan7champions (3 Gennaio 2016)

Record,7 milioni di euro nel primo giorno, festeggia Checco Zalone, ma soprattutto Berlusconi con la sua Medusa film


----------



## Nicco (3 Gennaio 2016)

Zalone batte harry potter e star wars al primo giorno. ahahahah


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2016)

*14 milioni di euro incassati in 2 giorni. Record.*


----------



## Butcher (3 Gennaio 2016)

Stiamo messi veramente male.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Numeri pazzeschi.


----------



## smallball (3 Gennaio 2016)

polverizzera' ogni record


----------



## kolao95 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Grande Checco, vedo se posso andare a vederlo in questi giorni.


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2016)

Ma qualcuno l'ha visto? Premettendo che è un film leggero e deve essere giudicato come tale, ho letto pareri contrastanti sulla sua comicità


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2016)

Io dopo vado, i precedenti per la loro leggerezza mi erano piacuti parecchio!


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2016)

Il film non l'ho visto ma ci andrò in settimana, come comicità mi piace molto proprio perché come ha già detto qualcuno è molto leggera ed apprezzabile.
Rispetto ai vari Pieraccioni e De Sica c'è un abisso, non riescono a strappare una risata nemmeno se ci fossero 3 persone che ti fanno il solletico ai fianchi..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2016)

Un bravo comico. Certo, i numeri sono un tantino esagerati, ma è divertente.


----------



## juventino (4 Gennaio 2016)

Francamente penso che in molti lo detestino per i numeri assurdi che fanno i suoi film in sala. In parte posso capirlo, ma bisognerebbe prendersela con la solita ignoranza del pubblico italiota. Anche perché alla fine lo stile di Zalone è senza pretese o da esattamente quello che promette, perlomeno è dignitoso dai.


----------



## bmb (4 Gennaio 2016)

Il film fa ridere, ma guardato sotto un'altra prospettiva fa piangere.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno l'ha visto? Premettendo che è un film leggero e deve essere giudicato come tale, ho letto pareri contrastanti sulla sua comicità



Ci sono alcuni momenti simpatici alternati a momenti di puro trash 
In generale è abbastanza godibile. Ecco, non ci sfruscerei 9 euro di biglietto nel weekend, magari in mezzo alla settimana con sconti universitari o quando comunque i prezzi dei biglietti sono più bassi ne varrebbe la pena


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2016)

Confrontato ai vari "comici" che girano in tv (nelle varie trasmissioni) e su Youtube, Zalone è Totò.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2016)

Vi parlo da amante del cinema , da amante del cinema anche " impegnato " da fruitore di ogni tipo di serie TV , a me è piaciuto . 

Ci sta , sono andato lì con la donna è ho passato 2 ore a ridere ... Sarà pure ignoranza da italiota ma ogni tanto ripeto ci sta .


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2016)

Rispetto ai precedenti sicuramente meno bello, ma comunque ve lo consiglio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Gennaio 2016)

*Quo vado senza limiti: 8,2M nel terzo giorno di proiezione per un totale di 22M. Numeri impressionanti, che di questo passo raggiungeranno e supereranno Avatar, che con 65M di euro è stato il film col maggiore incasso nella storia del cinema italiano. 
Sole a catinelle, il precedente film di Zalone, si fermò a quota 52M.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Gennaio 2016)

Discreto, più che altro Checco usufruisce del suo essere meridionale per far ridere la gente con i suoi accenti e la sue battute, celando dietro a una velata ironia una (triste) realtà che accomuna molti italiani. Nulla di che insomma ma rispetto ai vari comici attuali Zalone è oro, anche se restando in un passato recente preferisco 10 volte AG&G.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2016)

Imbarazzante..
fa successo perché per molti "fa figo sentirsi idioti e andare a vedere Checco Zalone"..uno che si vanta di rivolgersi all'ignoranza più becera..
Ora, mi sta anche che nel paese dei cinepanettoni faccia successo pure lui, ma vedere che raggiunge risultati che nemmeno i migliori film ottengono dovrebbe far riflettere sulla cultura italiana, o meglio, dovrebbe far vergognare..
Se uno guarda i film campioni d'incassi nel mondo logicamente ci trova Blockbuster, ci mancherebbe, ma tutti film di un certo livello (escludo giusto i Transformers che nella versione di Bay sono un franchise penoso e Jurassic Worl che però campa più che altro sul primo Jurassic Park )..da noi invece sto comico che sostanzialmente fa sempre le stessa battute è il re del botteghino..
Almeno Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo, per fare un esempio, avevano una comicità a tratti sottile..questo è proprio un buzzurro appena appena meglio di boldi e De Sica...


----------



## Marco23 (4 Gennaio 2016)

Meglio capatonda


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante..
> fa successo perché per molti "fa figo sentirsi idioti e andare a vedere Checco Zalone"..uno che si vanta di rivolgersi all'ignoranza più becera..
> Ora, mi sta anche che nel paese dei cinepanettoni faccia successo pure lui, ma vedere che raggiunge risultati che nemmeno i migliori film ottengono dovrebbe far riflettere sulla cultura italiana, o meglio, dovrebbe far vergognare..
> Se uno guarda i film campioni d'incassi nel mondo logicamente ci trova Blockbuster, ci mancherebbe, ma tutti film di un certo livello (escludo giusto i Transformers che nella versione di Bay sono un franchise penoso e Jurassic Worl che però campa più che altro sul primo Jurassic Park )..da noi invece sto comico che sostanzialmente fa sempre le stessa battute è il re del botteghino..
> Almeno Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo, per fare un esempio, avevano una comicità a tratti sottile..questo è proprio un buzzurro appena appena meglio di boldi e De Sica...



Mah... Alla fine va preso per quel che vale, è un film leggero e se uno ha voglia di vederne uno fa benissimo ad andare a vedere Zalone. Che poi, AGG fossero meglio di Zalone è tutto da vedere, per me assolutamente no. Sono li, sullo stesso piano, poi si può andare chiaramente a simpatie.

Che poi, vuoi dirmi che certi filmoni americani costati una follia sono dei capolavori? Mi capita di aspettarne certi per mesi e mesi, ci spendono una follia per girarli ed esci con i maroni girati. Non ultimo Black Mass. Lo aspetti ed esci deluso. Almeno con Zalone sai a cosa vai incontro e difficilmente esci stufo.


----------



## Doctore (5 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante..
> fa successo perché per molti "fa figo sentirsi idioti e andare a vedere Checco Zalone"..uno che si vanta di rivolgersi all'ignoranza più becera..
> Ora, mi sta anche che nel paese dei cinepanettoni faccia successo pure lui, ma vedere che raggiunge risultati che nemmeno i migliori film ottengono dovrebbe far riflettere sulla cultura italiana, o meglio, dovrebbe far vergognare..
> Se uno guarda i film campioni d'incassi nel mondo logicamente ci trova Blockbuster, ci mancherebbe, ma tutti film di un certo livello (escludo giusto i Transformers che nella versione di Bay sono un franchise penoso e Jurassic Worl che però campa più che altro sul primo Jurassic Park )..da noi invece sto comico che sostanzialmente fa sempre le stessa battute è il re del botteghino..
> Almeno Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo, per fare un esempio, avevano una comicità a tratti sottile..questo è proprio un buzzurro appena appena meglio di boldi e De Sica...


Mah tutta sta puzza sotto il naso mi fa contorcere le budelle...Zalone buzzurro perche lol?Se vogliamo mettere a confronto la comicità ''sottile'' di aldo giovanni e giacomo..allora zalone è toto...A me il trio fa ridere ma ''miii che dolore o arrotati'' non mi sembra tutta sta gran cosa eh


----------



## kolao95 (5 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante..
> fa successo perché per molti "fa figo sentirsi idioti e andare a vedere Checco Zalone"..uno che si vanta di rivolgersi all'ignoranza più becera..
> Ora, mi sta anche che nel paese dei cinepanettoni faccia successo pure lui, ma vedere che raggiunge risultati che nemmeno i migliori film ottengono dovrebbe far riflettere sulla cultura italiana, o meglio, dovrebbe far vergognare..
> Se uno guarda i film campioni d'incassi nel mondo logicamente ci trova Blockbuster, ci mancherebbe, ma tutti film di un certo livello (escludo giusto i Transformers che nella versione di Bay sono un franchise penoso e Jurassic Worl che però campa più che altro sul primo Jurassic Park )..da noi invece sto comico che sostanzialmente fa sempre le stessa battute è il re del botteghino..
> Almeno Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo, per fare un esempio, avevano una comicità a tratti sottile..questo è proprio un buzzurro appena appena meglio di boldi e De Sica...



Quelli che vogliono fare gli alternativi a tutti i costi come te non li capirò mai.
Zalone fa successo semplicemente perché si sa che in Italia gli strafalcioni grammaticali fanno ridere, a questi aggiunge qualche battutina e una bella trama e ne esce un film godibile.


----------



## vota DC (5 Gennaio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Mah tutta sta puzza sotto il naso mi fa contorcere le budelle...Zalone buzzurro perche lol?Se vogliamo mettere a confronto la comicità ''sottile'' di aldo giovanni e giacomo..allora zalone è toto...A me il trio fa ridere ma ''miii che dolore o arrotati'' non mi sembra tutta sta gran cosa eh



A me come stile di comicità sembra proprio lo stesso. A me va benissimo qua, però penso all'estero sia difficilmente esportabile, persino Capatonda verrebbe capito di più.
A mio avviso nell'ultimo trentennio salvo i film d'autore e un paio di film di Benigni, i grandi successi commerciali in Italia sono roba da Carneade all'estero o perché abbastanza scadenti (De Sica II e Boldi) o perché troppo "casalinghi". Per vari motivi Totò (supercasalingo a mio avviso, ma in certi film agiva molto e parlava relativamente poco) era abbastanza conosciuto all'estero, Bud Spencer e Terence Hill (che molto spesso interpretavano americani) ancora di più.

Ah, non l'ho visto ma è curioso che alcuni lo definiscano inferiore ai precedenti: anche nel caso del trio il film con più incassi è quello che fa meno ridere, cioè chiedimi se sono felice.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A me come stile di comicità sembra proprio lo stesso. A me va benissimo qua, però penso all'estero sia difficilmente esportabile, persino Capatonda verrebbe capito di più.
> A mio avviso nell'ultimo trentennio salvo i film d'autore e un paio di film di Benigni, i grandi successi commerciali in Italia sono roba da Carneade all'estero o perché abbastanza scadenti (De Sica II e Boldi) o perché troppo "casalinghi". Per vari motivi Totò (supercasalingo a mio avviso, ma in certi film agiva molto e parlava relativamente poco) era abbastanza conosciuto all'estero, Bud Spencer e Terence Hill (che molto spesso interpretavano americani) ancora di più.
> 
> Ah, non l'ho visto ma è curioso che alcuni lo definiscano inferiore ai precedenti: anche nel caso del trio il film con più incassi è quello che fa meno ridere, cioè chiedimi se sono felice.



I film italiani sembrano quasi fatti con lo stampino per essere al 99% poco esportabili all'estero.
Bud e Terence sono un'eccezione incredibile e infatti hanno avuto un successo clamoroso sia in Italia che all'estero (i loro film andranno in televisione anche tra 40-50 anni), come hai detto tu erano e rimangono un'eccezione e volutamente hanno scelto nomi d'arte "americani" proprio per sfondare quasi più all'estero che da noi, anche quando non erano in coppia hanno quasi sempre avuto ruoli americani (tranne Bud che ha fatto anche alcuni film "casalinghi tipo 'Oh Ettore' senza essere doppiato).
Un altro che ha cercato di esportare i propri film (e avere più successo all'estero che da noi) è proprio Benigni, ci è riuscito con la vita è bella e ci ha provato altre volte con la tigre e la neve ma non ha riscosso per niente lo stesso successo.
Sarà, ma probabilmente chi ha successo in Italia difficilmente cerca di vendersi anche all'estero, Zalone, così come Capatonda hanno un tipo di comicità che all'estero non verrebbe minimamente capita (e mi piacerebbe vedere i doppiaggi in lingua straniera dei film di Zalone..).


----------



## Brain84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Visto. È uno spaccato della nostra Italia e come satira funziona ed è pure intelligente. Nulla de eccepire, nella sua commedia leggera e per nulla volgare, è fatto bene. Si può discutere sugli incassi e sul personaggio Checco Zalone che può piacere o meno ma come commedia direi proprio di no. Arguto


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

Faccio fatica a capire questo "elitismo" che si viene puntualmente a creare ogni volta che esce un film di Zalone.
A tutti piace ridere -> i suoi film fanno ridere -> in tanti vanno a vedere le sue pellicole. Non mi sembra un ragionamento complesso.
Eppure ci ritroviamo sempre a leggere trattati socio-economici che collegano la visione del film con il catastrofico fallimento dello stato. Bah.
Nei prossimi giorni vado a vederlo.


----------



## vota DC (6 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Faccio fatica a capire questo "elitismo" che si viene puntualmente a creare ogni volta che esce un film di Zalone.
> A tutti piace ridere -> i suoi film fanno ridere -> in tanti vanno a vedere le sue pellicole. Non mi sembra un ragionamento complesso.
> Eppure ci ritroviamo sempre a leggere trattati socio-economici che collegano la visione del film con il catastrofico fallimento dello stato. Bah.
> Nei prossimi giorni vado a vederlo.



Però non è che con un film dei fratelli Coen se non capisci la lingua originale perdi il 90% del film e non ridi, il problema è tutto qua. In realtà pure in USA e Francia girano film che basano tutto sulle differenze locali tipo Giù al nord, ma sono solo una piccola parte. Quindi in Italia oltre al problema economico (quasi esclusivamente commedie perché costano poco) è che proprio non si fanno sforzi per esportare qui Zalone non c'entra perché essendo primo può permettersi di fregarsene, ma quelli che gli sono sotto potrebbero fare qualcosa in più. Che poi mica bisogna battere gli USA per forza nel proprio campo come in passato (Leone che sfidava gli USA pure nei western), i film esportabili economici esistono.
Che poi il successo è anche basato sulle copie distribuite. Si dice che in Italia questo film ne abbia 1500 contro le 800 di Star Wars.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Scusate sono stato assente un po' di giorni, rispondo un po' a tutte le critiche: ho espresso un mio parere su Zalone e i suoi film, non ho visto questo ma ho visto spezzoni dei precedenti e la minestra era sempre quella quindi non credo sia molto diverso, non contesto il fatto che piaccia o meno e non mi metto nemmeno a fare lo snob come da molti sostenuto, sono cresciuto con Fantozzi e Bud Spencer, riguardo ancora con piacere film come Trinità ogni volta che li passano, quello che trovo bislacco è il successo clamoroso di questi film di Zalone, un successo che non ha ragione di esistere, che non mi spiego assolutamente poiché il livello non è assolutamente sopra la media, nemmeno il livello di comicità..
C'è qualcosa che non mi torna..tutto qui..

Che poi io ritenga il prodotto scadente è soggettivo, a me non piace, ma io non ho quasi mai registi/attori che adoro a prescindere, anzi, tutti hanno film che amo o detesto, nel tempo ho perfino apprezzato alcuni film di Woody Allen che per anni mi aveva solo fatto sbadigliare (e adesso con gli ultimi è tornato a farmi sbadigliare..)

Che anche a Hollywood si producano porcherie è assodato, ma non mi si può dire che un film come Avatar tecnicamente può essere messo sullo stesso piano di questo..

PS: restando alle commedie a basso costo, dico, tra sto film di Zalone e un film come Quasi amici credo ce ne passi come differenza in termini di qualità, anche della comicità stessa...perché allora Zalone fa incassi 40 volte superiori?


----------



## neversayconte (7 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> PS: restando alle commedie a basso costo, dico, tra sto film di Zalone e un film come Quasi amici credo ce ne passi come differenza in termini di qualità, anche della comicità stessa...perché allora Zalone fa incassi 40 volte superiori?



Perchè fa indiscutibilmente, clamorosamente, inderogabilmente RIDERE. E questo è quello di cui la gente ha più bisogno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate sono stato assente un po' di giorni, rispondo un po' a tutte le critiche: ho espresso un mio parere su Zalone e i suoi film, non ho visto questo ma ho visto spezzoni dei precedenti e la minestra era sempre quella quindi non credo sia molto diverso, non contesto il fatto che piaccia o meno e non mi metto nemmeno a fare lo snob come da molti sostenuto, sono cresciuto con Fantozzi e Bud Spencer, riguardo ancora con piacere film come Trinità ogni volta che li passano, quello che trovo bislacco è il successo clamoroso di questi film di Zalone, un successo che non ha ragione di esistere, che non mi spiego assolutamente poiché il livello non è assolutamente sopra la media, nemmeno il livello di comicità..
> C'è qualcosa che non mi torna..tutto qui..
> 
> Che poi io ritenga il prodotto scadente è soggettivo, a me non piace, ma io non ho quasi mai registi/attori che adoro a prescindere, anzi, tutti hanno film che amo o detesto, nel tempo ho perfino apprezzato alcuni film di Woody Allen che per anni mi aveva solo fatto sbadigliare (e adesso con gli ultimi
> PS: restando alle commedie a basso costo, dico, tra sto film di Zalone e un film come Quasi amici credo ce ne passi come differenza in termini di qualità, anche della comicità stessa...perché allora Zalone fa incassi 40 volte superiori?



Basso costo ?? :O ... Il film è costano 10 milioni di euro contro i 1/1,5 che vedono messi a budget normalmente


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Perchè fa indiscutibilmente, clamorosamente, inderogabilmente RIDERE. E questo è quello di cui la gente ha più bisogno.



Evidentemente solo in Italia però dato che all'estero i film comici non fanno incassi record del paese..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basso costo ?? :O ... Il film è costano 10 milioni di euro contro i 1/1,5 che vedono messi a budget normalmente



Intendevo basso costo perché l'avevo paragonato in origine coi film record di incassi che sono tutti colossal da centinaia di milioni..che comunque per le produzioni di un certo tipo all'estero anche 30-40 milioni è considerato un budget contenuto..basta che pensi ai costi solo per il cast quando ci sono attori di primo piano


----------



## smallball (7 Gennaio 2016)

intanto siamo a 32 milioni di euro di incasso...stupefacente


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente solo in Italia però dato che all'estero i film comici non fanno incassi record del paese..



credo anche perché non sappiano fare comicità come la facciamo noi, i film comici loro non farebbero ridere nessuno


----------



## DannySa (7 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente solo in Italia però dato che all'estero i film comici non fanno incassi record del paese..



In Francia non è proprio così..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Gli incassi comunque a mio avviso sono stati un po' "telecomandati"...mi spiego, non è che si possono obbligare le persone ad andare al cinema, ma il film è stato distribuito in praticamente in un cinema su tre e soprattutto con una controprogrammazione studiata ad arte..di fatto al cinema non c'era nulla che valesse la pena essere visto...mi contraddite anche su questo? (il primo che mi dice Star Wars lo mangio, è uscito 20 giorni fa, gli incassi boom degli appassionati, in italia nemmeno troppi, li aveva già fatti)

Insomma, un successo annunciato anche se forse nemmeno loro speravano così tanto..

Comunque attendo ancora che qualcuno mi spieghi sto successo..ripeto, non mi pare che Zalone sia l'unico capace di far ridere, allora perché lui fa incassi n volte maggiori degli altri?


----------



## DannySa (7 Gennaio 2016)

Zalone fa incassi e punta a quello, così come punta anche a far ridere e pensare.
Tutti gli altri film "comici" che escono generalmente verso dicembre puntano esclusivamente a fare incassi (spendendo poco o nulla per produrre il film), visto che non si avvicinano nemmeno a far ridere i bambini con la ridarola cronica.
E poi chi dovrebbe far ridere? Pieraccioni? (ho visto 5 minuti di film poi ho ceduto), De Sica? uno che fa film uguali da 30 anni.
La verità è che la generazione di comici tipo Villaggio, Banfi, Montesano, Proietti e chi ti pare a te è ormai morta e sepolta.


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2016)

Zalone è il nostro Eddie Murphy


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intendevo basso costo perché l'avevo paragonato in origine coi film record di incassi che sono tutti colossal da centinaia di milioni..che comunque per le produzioni di un certo tipo all'estero anche 30-40 milioni è considerato un budget contenuto..basta che pensi ai costi solo per il cast quando ci sono attori di primo piano



A ok , allora si


----------



## Marco23 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente solo in Italia però dato che all'estero i film comici non fanno incassi record del paese..



Quasi amici?


----------



## kolao95 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Visto ieri. Film godibilissimo e divertente, anche se non supera alcune battute di 'Che bella giornata', che è il film che mi ha divertito di più.. E come al solito tratta un tema reale, quello del posto fisso, che contraddistingue l'Italia.


----------

